# RR: 142. Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Boult (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1970)










2.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










3.	Barbirolli (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1956)










4.	Barbirolli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1962)










5.	A. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1991)










6.	Jochum (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)










7.	Elgar (cond.), Royal Albert Hall Orchestra	(1926)










8.	Mehta (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










9.	Stokowski (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










10.	Bernstein (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1982)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Boult (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1970)
2.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
3.	Barbirolli (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1956)
4.	Barbirolli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1962)
5.	A. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1991)
6.	Jochum (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)
7.	Elgar (cond.), Royal Albert Hall Orchestra	(1926)
8.	Mehta (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
9.	Stokowski (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
10.	Bernstein (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1982)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Great list. Btw, as you may be aware, Elgar arranged the Enigma Variations for piano. Maria Garzon has a good recording.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for that recommendation, Blancrocher. I heard about the transcription, but have not heard it yet. The variations I did sample from Garzon's recording sound nice, so I'll try the whole thing at some point. Hopefully it may mitigate some of the problems I generally have with Elgar's music: that it's too bloated and meandering to sustain my interest, although the Enigma Variations is considerably better in this regard than most of his other pieces, in my opinion. Still, I don't find myself in the mood to listen to this piece too often.

What do you think of Bernstein's controversial version, if you've heard it? I personally find it wonderful; he knows how to highlight the piece's excitement and beauty almost to the point of self-indulgence (a 6-minute Nimrod!). Others consider it a travesty, though, so I'm curious as to your opinion.

By the way, I'm glad someone else seems to enjoy these lists and that I'm not making them just for my own sake!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I love these entries--just occurred to me today that I haven't been giving them "likes." I've made some purchases on the basis of your recommendations--the lists can be a great reminder of things I've been meaning to get around to. 

I love the Bernstein--might even have put it a little higher in a top-10. But I'm very tolerant of extreme variations in tempi in sets of variations in particular--gives me a pleasant sense of variations upon variations. 

Elgar's always been a bit of a difficulty for me, as well--but I think the time may be right for me to revisit the symphonies and make some decisions about recordings.

Thanks again for the series--it's lot of fun!


----------

